# Project Gaps



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Any wood filler will do. just let it cure for a week before installing bees. Do not paint the inside the bees don't like the fumes of paint besides they will propalize the insides.
Clint


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 17, 2009)

clintonbemrose said:


> Any wood filler will do. just let it cure for a week before installing bees. Do not paint the inside the bees don't like the fumes of paint besides they will propalize the insides.
> Clint


Thank You very much, now I can get on with it. I am going to have a bee painted on the outside of it.

<------------ off to Home Depot to get some filler ( I shoulda went there and bought new lumber, huh?)


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

oies carnal,

using old wood is recycling, it's a good thing. you can buy wood filler, or you can extend the recycling by making your own wood filler mixing the sawdust from your cutting and some wood glue into a paste., heavy on the sawdust.

Big Bear


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 17, 2009)

bigbearomaha said:


> oies carnal,
> 
> using old wood is recycling, it's a good thing. you can buy wood filler, or you can extend the recycling by making your own wood filler mixing the sawdust from your cutting and some wood glue into a paste., heavy on the sawdust.
> 
> Big Bear




Ah, ha, thats what I am gonna do with that saw dust. I dont like putting cedar in my compost area and I hate throwing it away. Good Job. Thank You


----------



## Jer733 (Oct 5, 2008)

Check out Michael Bush's site for ALOT of Long hive and TBH information.
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

Barefoot beekeeper has good info and plans as well.
http://www.biobees.com/

There is lots of other information out there; Google is your friend right now. Use it and read everything and know that all of us have our own opinions and ways of doing things.

Take everything with a grain of salt and keep researching
.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

mjdtexan said:


> What do yall recommend to fill these gaps that would be safe for bees?


Beeswax


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 17, 2009)

buckbee said:


> Beeswax


I see that you are into the top bar hives. I've built mine already and I used a solid bottom floor. I have not made an entrace yet. Some like the top entrance and some like a bottom entrance and there are some who like a side entrance. I am confused.

Will the bees start their brood near where ever you have the entrance? I didnt see what you used as a starter strip on your website or even if you did. Did you use a starter strip?

I have my mind also on what I am going to use for a feeder. I would like to construct something that I can place at the entrance for easy removol on my part. Any ideas on that subject?

Tired of my questions yet, ¿que no?


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

mjdtexan said:


> I see that you are into the top bar hives. I've built mine already and I used a solid bottom floor. I have not made an entrace yet. Some like the top entrance and some like a bottom entrance and there are some who like a side entrance. I am confused.


You are not the only one! The fact is that all of these different systems work to some extent, and probably none are perfect. I happen to like a low, mid-hive, side entrance, because that suits my way of working with a pair of followers. End entrances also work, as do (for some) top entrances. You just have to weigh up the pros and cons of each and make a choice. Nothing to stop you trying several out.



> Will the bees start their brood near where ever you have the entrance?


Usually, yes. And there's an old saying that 'bees do nothing invariably'.



> I didnt see what you used as a starter strip on your website or even if you did. Did you use a starter strip?


I mostly use a wax bead, as it is quick and easy, and I have found that a wax-rubbed, half-round, 1/2" wide x 12" long wooden bead nailed centrally on the bar works at least as well, and survives repeated re-use better. 



> I have my mind also on what I am going to use for a feeder. I would like to construct something that I can place at the entrance for easy removol on my part. Any ideas on that subject?


I wouldn't use entrance feeders myself, for fear of inducing robbing. Think about adding a feed tank to a follower board.



> Tired of my questions yet, ¿que no?


Not yet!


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 17, 2009)

buckbee said:


> I wouldn't use entrance feeders myself, for fear of inducing robbing. Think about adding a feed tank to a follower board.


Is this what you are using? Do you know of any images available of this?

Thank You (all of you) so much for taking the time out to help me in this. I am getting fairly excited about it. I have much to do this year, as I am planting two acres of vegetables and a ¼ acre of hot peppers. I will be a busy bee myself.

Mike D


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

I am experimenting with variations on this theme - no photos yet, but when I'm happy with the design I will post some.

The best so far looks to be a plastic food container with a clip-on lid (you know the brand!) fixed to one side of the follower, with a filler hole at the top and access holes a little lower. Fill from the top to just below access holes, close the filler hole with a cork. Plastic beads float on the surface to prevent bees drowning. I tried wood shavings, but they became waterlogged and sank. Unvarnished wooden beads may be OK.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> I see that you are into the top bar hives. I've built mine already and I used a solid bottom floor. I have not made an entrace yet. Some like the top entrance and some like a bottom entrance and there are some who like a side entrance. I am confused.


One of the beauties of your new TBH is that you can use and experiment with several entrances on the hive. If you use Phil’s plan you will have mid entrances. If you want to try an end entrance just put corks on the mid entrance and drill holes in one end. If you want to try a top entrance just plug the end holes and gap the first top bar. It’s a little like ordering off the dollar menu when you actually only have a dollar. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 17, 2009)

DavesBees said:


> One of the beauties of your new TBH is that you can use and experiment with several entrances on the hive. If you use Phil’s plan you will have mid entrances. If you want to try an end entrance just put corks on the mid entrance and drill holes in one end. If you want to try a top entrance just plug the end holes and gap the first top bar. It’s a little like ordering off the dollar menu when you actually only have a dollar. Good luck and have fun.


You know something? As simple as that is, you have put that into perspective for me. Thank You. I missed that one. I normally dont miss the obvious but I did. Maybe I am to excited about this.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> You know something? As simple as that is, you have put that into perspective for me. Thank You. I missed that one. I normally dont miss the obvious but I did. Maybe I am to excited about this.


Don't feel bad, it took me a year to come up with that! I thought for the longest time that if I wanted to try a different entrance I would have to build a new hive. When the light finally came on I really felt like a dumb bass. Your having so much fun, I think I'm getting excited!


----------

